# First time, not so good!



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm trying to post a picture, so we will see how it goes, so far when looking the picture looks bad to me, camera must be on the blitzs, well here goes. Yep? It worked, thanks rick, but picture is bad, must go back to lab!!! The pic is of my mantis house next to my pc. can u see mantid in there?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2007)

thats very neat man. 8) and I thought my webcam sucked, but this....this is horrible!

:shock:

:?

JUST KIDDING!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2007)

:lol: thanks, I feel better now ha ha hee hee :shock: :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

i like the home its in...can i ask where u bought it...id like somethin like that!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2007)

> :lol: thanks, I feel better now ha ha hee hee :shock: :lol:


You're being scarstic right? :?


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 5, 2007)

i must say this is a v.nice container for a mantis display


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 5, 2007)

> > :lol: thanks, I feel better now ha ha hee hee :shock: :lol:
> 
> 
> You're being scarstic right? :?


Yes he is being sarcastic if you read his whole post.


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

It just looks a _mite_ grainy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2007)

Grainy :shock: You are to kind! hah! heres another



and another...is that better? I purchase them off of one of my Glass suppliers, they come in silver, metallic green and metallic blue, I sale them for 4.50 each. I like them cause my Bugatorium (mantis room) is not by my office and this way I can visit with ("my Little Friend!)" (Al Pacino in Scarface...Meet my little friend) while I am working. They are 4" W x 6 1/4" H. LOL


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, much better.  

They look great for display purposes, but not very efficient.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2007)

Whats not efficient about em?


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

How do you get off their lids??

Where's the ventilation??

It must be difficult to get food in...

I'm not saying its bad. It looks fantastic! I love the little stand its on


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2007)

They come with a washer, I left laying on top that very easily pops lid off, tiny holes in top and hole in top w/out lid is 3 3/4". Plenty of room, mantis inside is almost 2". :wink: Stand is almost sold out I only have 2 extra left, but I found something else I think is just as neat, just havent took pic of it yet :wink: :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

You have my attention. :lol: 

Gotta love Dilbert :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 6, 2007)

Great looking things aren't necessarily efficient. :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool! i can use one in my office  Anymore of these for sale Hibiscusmile?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: Sure, what color, they come in silver, blue and green. I cannot tell which I like the most they are all nice. The stand is $3.50 if you r interested in it. 8)



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I can post my pics! Now!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 4, 2016)

The new video is now online, the dead leaf is from me and credits are at the end of the show!

https://www.facebook.com/wildlifefilmproductions/posts/761932800608221


----------



## BringontheBugs (Apr 4, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> The new video is now online, the dead leaf is from me and credits are at the end of the show!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wildlifefilmproductions/posts/761932800608221


So cool!


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 4, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> The new video is now online, the dead leaf is from me and credits are at the end of the show!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wildlifefilmproductions/posts/761932800608221


I'm lost on how that video is related to this thread on 4" x 6 1/4" glass containers, last posted to in 2007... 9 years ago.






Just trying to figure out what I am missing.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2016)

prob nothing, just posted the video.


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 7, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> prob nothing, just posted the video.


Lol, alright. I am glad to see you got involved with a project so congrats.  Looks a nice way to immortalize a mantid too.


----------

